# What's best for looking up a family tree?



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a complicated family history. I come from an extremely blended family. My great grandmothers were twins, and each had over 10 kids, And their kids were worse than rabbits. Half the town is somehow related to me. It wasn't until I got to college that I didn't have a cousin in my class. I'm French Canadian, with an extremely common surname. I was wondering about doing a family tree. Given all the above, any hints, recommendations?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 11, 2021)

Ancestry.com. It will be easier if you have birthdates of both maternal and paternal grandparents and maiden names of maternals.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 13, 2021)

I know one grandmother's maiden name, and that's about it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2021)

I use the Mormon's site https://www.familysearch.org/en/ it is open to all, not just Mormons.

It is free, I think Ancestry.com charges.  Even without knowing much you might find your family.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 13, 2021)

I started by asking my parents. My mother has a very good memory with names, and I've sketched a family tree just from her alone. We also had family members that had many children. Then I've approached cousins and other relatives to fill in the blanks. I can't use Ancestry.com because many ancestors were in Europe and they didn't keep documents, so have to rely on family and oral tradition. Also, looked up the Ellis Island log of passengers in the 1900s to verify a few names of relatives who came over here. I also did a DNA test and from there, I am getting relatives with similar DNA who are reaching out to me. That's quite exciting.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm French Canadian,


I helped a Cajun aunt trace her family back to Quebec, and then France, ~300 years.  Quickly and easily on the Mormon site.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2021)

I was lucky about finding out about my ancestry. My husband's brother did the research on his Mom and Dad's family. One of my cousins did my father's family. So far no one has done my mom's family and I hope someone does it soon.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2021)

23 and Me. I've been contacted by a woman who is apparently a 3rd cousin. It boggles the mind, seeing how many 3rd and 4th cousins I apparently have .. and that so many of them are not Japanese Canadian, but Chinese American.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 13, 2021)

Mormon site has many original records.  Ancestry has same and also allows you to look at public trees that other *amateur *genealogists have posted of their own work.  

With luck you will find some of your ancestors in someone else's tree which will give you the benefit of that other person's research as well as any private family knowledge.  IOW, a cousin with whom you share a grandparent and has done their own work and is willing to share it  with others..  

They used to allow a one time trial period.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> It boggles the mind, seeing how many 3rd and 4th cousins I apparently have


That is interesting, they show 1,500 cousins for me.  I think that is the max.  The most distant are 4th cousins.  And I know most of my closest family have not been tested.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 13, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I helped a Cajun aunt trace her family back to Quebec, and then France, ~300 years.  Quickly and easily on the Mormon site.


Thanks.  I forgot about the Mormons.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 13, 2021)

Family Search being free, is one of the best. I started from only knowing my grandparents on one side. I now have 13.000 family members, mainly from the UK, the biggest majority being blood relations. On my Scottish side I can  go back to 1600. The advent of the internet has been a huge bonus. What a journey it has been finding out just where I came from, who they were and what they did in life.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 14, 2021)

Alright, FREE  Family Search and Mormons.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 14, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Alright, FREE  Family Search and Mormons.


Family Search is the Mormon website, one in the same.

Explanation of Mormon interest in genealogy:

Genealogy and the Mormon Archives  https://www.pbs.org/mormons/etc/gen...mily trees,strengthen the eternal family unit.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 14, 2021)

Started with Family Search, came up paternal grandfather I didn't know.
Thanks.
And what the hey, I tried to check out the online 1920 census. If you think I was over my head in not knowing Family Search= Mormons., the National Archives- AAAHHHHH!
BTW, on Family S.,  as to my mother's kids, my name is spelled wrong.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 14, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> my name is spelled wrong


Not unusual, as you get into you'll want to do searches with spelling variations.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2021)

I am waiting to win the lottery, I am sure I will hear from lost relatives!!


----------

